# Working out in Otsuka



## KabukiChick (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello everyone! I have recently found a Gold's Gym in Otsuka which is close to my house and I am looking for a work out partner! I am a 24 yr. old female, but any company would be appreciated, and the more pointers you can give about working out, the more I would appreciate it!

Anyone live close enough who would be interested?


----------

